# Debs poodle Inn.



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Deb's Poodle Inn in Canada?


Anybody knows or has had interactions with this breeder? Ontario breeder. Really really cute toy poodles on her website. debspoodlein.com




www.poodleforum.com


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I just did a Google search and her Instagram account is active (most recent post was from today) and shows puppies.


----------

